# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  TapaTalk

## Dustin B

Has there been any consideration given to enabling TapaTalk on this forum?  Did a search an couldn't find any discussion in this section.

Understand I just signed up, but I plan on purchasing a MakerFarm i3v 12" this month and expect this forum to become something I participate in regularly and would like it if I could use it on my phone with TapaTalk.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

I'll look into it a bit more.  Had issues with it before.

----------


## Dustin B

Any conclusions?

----------


## ServiceXp

I would also LOVE the inclusion into TapaTalk...  :Cool:

----------

